# استخدام البلازما في التكييف .



## ابو فهد33 (4 أبريل 2007)

إلى جميع الأخوة والأخوات أعضاء المنتدى الرائع والمتميز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أود أن أشكركم على هذا المنتدى المتميز وأسال الله تعالى لكم دوام التوفيق ،
وأرجو من الأخوة تزويدي بمعلومات حول أستخدام البلازما في التكييف .​  :69:


----------



## المحتسب لله (4 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي ابو فهد .. 
اولا : مراحب بيك معانا في المنتدى وان شاء الله سوف تجد كل مفيد وجديد على حسب التخصصات اجمعها

ثانيا :بالنسبه لموضوع البلازما في التكييف... الفكره كلها تتلخص في الاتي...

جهاز generator صغير بيوضع في مكان بحيث يمر عليه الهواء المار الى الغرفه ... فيقوم المولد بتأيين الهواء و ارجاعه الى عناصره الاوليه تقريبا ... فيتأين الهواء ويصبح ايونات موجبه وتتمثل في "H" و السالبه في "O2" ... لتعمل هذه الايونات الموجبه والسالبه بالالتفاف حول جزيئات الجراثيم و العفن و االروائح الكريهه ... و من ثم تتفاعل معها وتتحول الى مجموعه هيدروكسيل "OH" و بالتحول الى مجموعه هيدروكسيل تقوم مجموعه الايوانات بتكسير جدران خلايا جراثيم العفن الضاره و السابق ذكرها و تحولها الى مواد غير ضاره في الجو... 
دي باختصار فكره البلازما وقضائهاعلى الجزيئات الضاره في الهواء..

طيب السؤال بيطرح نفسه ....
 ازاي بيحصل الكلام ده ..؟
ده بيحصل داخل المولد .. على اساس وجود شرائح من ماده معينه ويكون كل شريحتين متجاورتين ماختلفتين في المعدن وهكذا . "و للاسف محدش توصل ليها فعليا الى الان وهو سر الاختراع طبعا" ولكن عموما الشرائح دي يمر فيها كهرباء بحيث انها تقوم بتايين الجو وارجاعه الى جزيئاته الاوليه ..
و دي الفكره العامه للموضوع ..

عارفينزي بالضبط لما اخذنا في العلوم او الكيمياء .. لما كنا بنجيب قطبين ماختلفين و نضعهم في الماء و كان ينتج عن زلك تحلل لجزيئات الماء و يصعد الهديروجين على شكل فقاعات والخ ..

اتمنى اني اكون قد افدت ... وبالتوفيق 
وياريت اللي عنده معلومه اخرى ميبخلش علينا بيها 

و سلاااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## احمد مضر (4 أبريل 2007)

الله ينور عليك يا اخي


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (5 أبريل 2007)

جيد جدا جدا


----------



## Bu Ahmed (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على التوضيح يا اخي


----------



## علاء عباس (7 أبريل 2007)

*البلازما*

مشكور معلومات جميله وقيمه


----------



## hamaj_1968 (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكور معلومات جميله وقيمه و شكرا على التوضيح يا اخي


----------



## liondvd (7 أبريل 2007)

معلومه رائعه

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## احمد عصمت محمود (10 أبريل 2007)

معلومه رائعه الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## ahmad_ang50 (20 أبريل 2007)

كلام وزنه ذهب 

الله يعطيك العافية يااخي


----------



## وزوز (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور معلومات جميله


----------



## حمزة بكر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على التوضيح يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (23 سبتمبر 2008)

توضيح رائع بارك الله بك


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## رامى الصباغ 1986 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد معلومات عن بلازما التكييف


----------



## الكركي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*توضيح رائع بارك الله بك وننتظر المزيد انشاء الله*​


----------



## الزنتاني محمد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله. ربي ايزيدك من فضله


----------

